# Has anyone imported Sperm into Czech Republic?



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi there

Sorry if this repeats other threads/messages but wanted information to make a quick decision..

I have been with LWC for tests and 3 (unsuccessful) IUIs and was due to begin IVF short protocol with them...After reading some posts I have been reconsidering the LWC route due to the cost mainly but also because I am believing more in the numbers game and the more treatments I have the better the odds...

I am on day 1 of cycle and need to scan on day 3.  My dilemma is whether i should fork out the high price of LWC or consider possibly 2 attempts aat Reprofit. (hopefully one will be enough) 

I am convinced I need to have an open donor so if I go down the reprofit route, I need to be able to bring in an open donor...I had previously looked at the European Sperm bank when I thought I may use an Irish clinic and thought their choice was limited.  I paid the 100 euro to access the list but now wonder if the internet list is always kept up to date.

Any information or advice would be fantastic.

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Sharon ... I've imported anonymous 'identity release' sperm to Reprofit from the US.  What would you like to know .. please ask away?  

dcon


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Dcon  

Was wondering if anonymous identity release from US bank meant that it is open? ie information can be accessed when child reaches 18?  Anything else provided like photo or voice? 

Also, Did reprofit charge for any of the bureaucracy around receiving it? 

Am not sure I can go this cycle as i left this last minute rethink too last minute!!!

Sharon


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Sharon

Yes that's right ... "identity release" means that the child(ren) would be able to get details of the donor when they reach 18.  Depending on the sperm bank used you can get photos (child and/or adult) and sometimes, as you say, an audio clip.  The clinic I used didn't offer either but then I was looking for a specfic profile which limited the number of sperm banks with 'my' kind of donor.

Nope ... Reprofit (as always) took receipt of the donor sperm (like everything else) in their stride and didn't charge anything for accepting it.  In fact come to think of it I don't think I've even been charged for storing the one vial I have left.    The only thing that I think could be an issue is the fact that my donor is ID release.  I'm sure I have read somewhere that clinics in the CZ Rep will only work with annonymous donations ... which mine is ... but I just haven't declared that it is 'open' or ID release. They didn't ask and so I haven't told.  

The only 'extra cost' I incurred was the mega shipping costs.  I think I paid about £1400 for 2 vials and shipping costs.  The sperm bank wanted the tank they shipped the vials in to be returned and so I've had to pay an additional fee (can't remember off hand how much) which will be refunded when the tank is returned to the sperm bank.

As far as the actual shipping was concerned ... the vials were dispatched on a Monday so that the administrator at the sperm bank could keep track of the order ... and they must have been received within the week.  Although I had been in touch with the sperm bank for a few weeks I think once I had made my decision it was all pretty much straightforward ... and the shippment was made 3/4 weeks before I went out to Brno. 

Have you been in touch with Reprofit?  I believe that if you're doing an OE cycle then there are no waiting lists but to be honest I think you maybe right in thinking that you have cut it a bit too fine for this month.  What kind of stims (if any) are you on?  It seems that every consultant/clinic has their own preferred protocols and if you've already started a cycle with the LWC it maybe a problem switching mid-cycle.

I hope you arrive at a decision soon ... it's awful when you have so many possibilities floating around and you have to make a decision ... even more so when it's time critical.  Me ... these days I can't even decide on whether I want a custard cream or a bourbon ... so I have both and that's why I'm the blob that I am   

dcon
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Sharon,

Pretty sure Winky has researched this and European Sperm bank does have ID release donors and will ship to Cz, and Reprofit are fine with it - maybe PM her. I think you've left it too late this month but you could easily have things in shape for next month

I had 3 IUI, 2 IVF and 1 FET at LWC and when I look back at what I spent I could have had more than double at CZ even with travel included. Of course money is not the only factor, with my job the travel to Brno would have been tricky. I had, however, decided to switch to Reprofit after the FET - luckily I haven't needed to (so far - early days yet!)

Good luck whatever you decide,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there, I'm in Brno at the moment and have imported I'd release sperm to Reprofit (at least I think I have - I'm waiting for Stefan to confirm safe receipt tomorrow when I see him). I bought 4 vials and it cost c£1200 all told. Not sure about costs of sending the tank back but maybe that will be clear tomorrow too. 

Good luck with your cycle. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks to you all for replying - I was trying to juggle too many things and switch clinics in between trying to avoid redundancy and losing my house...  You're right dcon, I decided I did leave it too late...I could have rushed ahead with scan and I have enough Puregon to start but worried I wouldnt have the magic ingredient in time!

Seriously, I needed to make a decision and my brain wouldnt let me...I've been with LWC since last year and its proved very expensive and if honest stressful too as they didnt always answer their phones when I needed quick feedback...when I contacted Reprofit and got a quick response from them I felt that delaying  tx for a couple of weeks will be a good move as I should have the shipment sorted and (hopefully) have the job situation a bit clearer in my head...i can justify a week in Prague as a well earned holiday after all the stress or a well earned holiday before looking for a new job!...

I'll re-register with the European Sperm Bank and look at their finest...

Felix - best of  luck for next couple of days - I'd love to hear how you get on.  Fingers crossed!!

Thanks Suitcase - hope everything is going well for you. Take care

I appreciate all the support
Shaz x


----------

